

My Secret Plan to take over the world - samwise

.
======
dfens
Well the secret part is right...

------
Todd
Does this have anything to do with a ring, Mr. Gamgee?

------
Febert
There is no conspiracy! (I plan using genetically engineered cyber-goats,
orbital brain-lasers and a beowulf cluster of atomic super-men.)

~~~
xirium
Don't forget the evil femmebots: <http://www.ubergeek.tv/article.php?pid=54>

